# Marijuana Recipe Thread



## ROID (Feb 20, 2009)

I've only made brownies and that was 4 years ago.

1/2 ounce swag
1 stick butter stuff
brownie mix

Simmer marijuana in butter for 20 mins. 

strain butter and add to brownie mix.

Results: A very bad money vs. high ratio.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 20, 2009)

Exactly.


----------



## ROID (Feb 20, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Exactly.



Are you wearing a wire ?


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 20, 2009)

ROID said:


> Are you wearing a wire ?



Are you kidding? The FEDS want nothing to do with me!


----------



## ROID (Feb 20, 2009)

I just watched Casino. I may have you whacked.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 20, 2009)

its shwag not swag.


----------



## ROID (Feb 20, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> its shwag not swag.




you damn hippie. 

I didn't qualify for the spelling bee


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 20, 2009)

ROID said:


> I just watched Casino. I may have you whacked.



That was my Joe Pesci impersonation!

How was it?


----------



## ROID (Feb 20, 2009)

It was believable until the exclamation point.

keep working on it.


----------



## ROID (Feb 20, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Did you view the video I left you, about your asian fetish?



Actually I didn't. I was too busy watching Da Vagina Code.

The server I work on isn't windows based. I can't view graphics and videos.

The good thing is I work for the government and everything I type is being logged. You sons-of-donkeys better not kill anyone.


----------



## ROID (Feb 20, 2009)

She needs a good arse phucking


----------



## maniclion (Feb 22, 2009)

Fuck it I'll cook with the stickest most pungent furball in the bag and mix it in steamed broccoli or green beans stems and all....green butta is betta...
da doo doo dooo doooo mary ja---aaaane





YouTube Video


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 23, 2009)

Yea honestly, I had been smoking for over a year before I tried brownies, and I wasn't impressed after all the hype.

But you gotta make sure to let the THC boil itself out in the butter.
You could also try a different oil.


----------



## squanto (Feb 23, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> Yea honestly, I had been smoking for over a year before I tried brownies, and I wasn't impressed after all the hype.
> 
> But you gotta make sure to let the THC boil itself out in the butter.
> You could also try a different oil.



If you weren't impressed, you either didn't eat enough or you cooked it wrong.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/82691-cooking-marijuana.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhngBRe3Aj8&feature=related

For some reason the top video in that thread doesn't work, so I linked it... that's the one where they teach you how to make the butter.

It doesn't seem to be as efficient as smoking it, but it has many advantages.


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 23, 2009)

squanto said:


> If you weren't impressed, you either didn't eat enough or you cooked it wrong.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/82691-cooking-marijuana.html
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhngBRe3Aj8&feature=related
> ...



That's what I thought, but then again, when all you smoke is (close to) medical quality herb...its skews it abit.

Screw it, nothing tops a vaporizer if you are just trying to get as high as possible.

Though I still love using my pipe, and rolling it is my favorite, though it's quite wasteful.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 24, 2009)

The thing is when you eat it it creeps up slowly so you might not notice it like you would after a few tokes but trust me if the THC is in there you are stoned, but it more of a lingering cerebral high than .  The way I do it is I simmer it on low heat for 30 minutes or a little over, everything is nice and mushy then I add it to my already cooked food, I think the problem with brownies is you end up baking off the good stuff in the intense heat.

When I make mine once it hits I feel like I took a couple valium tipped in a weak Shroom Jam, time fucking curls around my head like the barrel of a killer wave, then next thing I know I'm submerged in a cocoon of introspection.......remembering what it was like when I was a fish....







YouTube Video


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 24, 2009)

maniclion said:


> The thing is when you eat it it creeps up slowly so you might not notice it like you would after a few tokes but trust me if the THC is in there you are stoned, but it more of a lingering cerebral high than .  The way I do it is I simmer it on low heat for 30 minutes or a little over, everything is nice and mushy then I add it to my already cooked food, I think the problem with brownies is you end up baking off the good stuff in the intense heat.
> 
> When I make mine once it hits I feel like I took a couple valium tipped in a weak Shroom Jam, time fucking curls around my head like the barrel of a killer wave, then next thing I know I'm submerged in a cocoon of introspection.......remembering what it was like when I was a fish....



Yea I actually did notice it was more like a psychedelic trip when ingested.

I actually hate chocolate though, so to be fair I never ate that much before.


----------

